# A Few Colored Blobs



## blobtop64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Snowing here so I took a couple of pics
 Mostly New England & New York Enjoy


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 29, 2012)

Love it.  Great collection.  How do ya have it back lit?


----------



## epackage (Dec 29, 2012)

Alot of great color there...[]


----------



## blobtop64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comments
 back lit with T8 fluorescent


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 29, 2012)

Great collection of blobs , and a couple great  photos , would look good in this years calender.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 29, 2012)

Sweet colllection.  I had a yellow Gahm once.  Thanks for bringing back that memory.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2012)

Sweet looking group of colored soda's/beers!


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 29, 2012)

Great collection you have, I see some Troy N.Y. do you have any from Saratoga? Randy


----------



## Asterx (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful stuff, I particularly like the swirled guy in the center of picture 2... thanks for sharing


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, that has to be one of the best collections of colored blobs I've seen!  I especially like the green ones.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2012)

Fantastic array of color!


----------



## Potlidboy (Dec 29, 2012)

Those light green chisel base blobs are killer! Nice display....thanks for the peek.


----------



## blobtop64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Randy, this is the only colored saratoga in the collection and it's a split. Do u know of any other colored ones?


----------



## Bottleworm (Dec 29, 2012)

I kind of doubt you will but do you have any Illinois blobs in there?


----------



## blobtop64 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bottleworm, not to many Ill bottles end up in the Northeast, but heres one, I have no idea of history (brewery?) (Glassworks?)or rarity.


----------



## blobtop64 (Dec 30, 2012)

Neat New York Blobs


----------



## Bottleworm (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a good one alright. That Brewery first opened up in 1854 by Jeremiah Eliel at the age of 26 just two years after La Salle became a city. Jeremiah had two other brothers and went into business with them in making leather during the Civil War. Then in 1872 they moved their Brewing business into Chicago. He mostly brewed lager beer. There is also a clear version of this bottle also. There are three variants of this bottle one being 9 1/2 inches tall and 9 inches tall and the other one being a quart all are in amber and clear. That is an extremely nice Illinois blob top Lager Beer. The Brewery was the Louis Eliel Brewery. Just wondering is this botle for sale or just for show and tell?


----------



## NyDigger1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I notice you have a few henry elias bottles in there, ive been looking for a yellow or amber for a long time. Wanna sell one? [] Amazing display!


----------



## lil digger (Dec 30, 2012)

awesome display!


----------



## Blackglass (Dec 30, 2012)

Very impressive!!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Dec 30, 2012)

I like them, I like them whole bunch!!!!!


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Dec 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blobtop64
> 
> Randy, this is the only colored saratoga in the collection and it's a split. Do u know of any other colored ones?


 Hi Scot, off the top of my head I can only think of 6 more. Saratoga Vichy with a large V,  R. WELLER, Hathorn, J. Lake, Carpenter Cobb Knickerbocker, and the base embossed Congress Spring that has the full wrap around label.  I can show you a photo of mine if you want, Randy


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Dec 31, 2012)

great looking bottles


----------



## blobtop64 (Jan 1, 2013)

Randy, Pics would be great!


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 1, 2013)

OK Scot, give me a day or two so I can find what box there in. Need to get my display case done so I can have them all out at the same time instead of a rotation type deal.[], Randy


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 8, 2013)

the east coast  sure has some great colored blobs , very nice


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 9, 2013)

Do you have any of the three pictured here? The Iroquois and Simon are both Lancaster Glass Works Ld. (limited).
  Tod von Meachow had never seen the embossed limited variant before.

 That is a FINE collection of beers, sir.
 Bill


----------

